# How to install Pc suite in Ubuntu?



## New (Nov 29, 2007)

I need to install sony ericsson pc suite on my newly installed ubuntu to connect my system to net through K750i..Please tell me the procedure  to install it .


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 29, 2007)

Go here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49242

or install Genome-PPP.For download link go here


----------



## New (Nov 29, 2007)

^Thanks for the link..


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 30, 2007)

welcome


----------

